# Pyrosil Dutch coffee pot - Snog, marry or avoid ?



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Given this by a well meaning relative - I have no knowledge of such a device and its use - should I Snog, marry or avoid it or even cast it back into the fires of Mordor!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

looks like a percolator, grind coarse and give it a whizz, will probably come out on the strong side so maybe not a device for the lighter bean

John


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That reminds me of my dear old grandmother when I was a kid. Used to sit and wait for the coffee to splash up into the glass handle thing on the lid. Blast from the past.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Give it plenty of time, 10min or more?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It is a percolator. I'd have said not particularly suited to lighter roasts but you may as well give it a try.

I wouldn't say it is particularly Dutch, traditionally they would put Douwe Egbert's red label in their Phillips coffee dripper.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a much better explanation of how it works then I gave:

https://toquetips.fantes.com/percolators/


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Brew by time, not colour of the coffee...it'll look good/dark enough whilst still very underextracted. Use your usual drip brew ratio.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Pyrosil was one of those materials which can be transferred quickly from the freezer to the cooker hotplate (& vice versa) with any damage whatsoever.......not that coffee should be treated in such a way (!)....

Was made by Corning Glass, then discontinued when Pyrex ( an inferior material) became all the rage.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok tried it out today with a dark roast course grind - and it was ok - not my kind of thing, but OK - will be listing it on here and then flea bay soon


----------

